# help - hublot super b



## RigasMinho (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum but have been doing tons of research.
I can't find anything on the hublot super b.

Anyone want to add anything on this series?
Looking at the flyback but really wondering how good this watch is?

I know about the big bang but the super b is completely new to me. Watch is below on the one I'm interested in.

WatchNet: Trading Post: NIB HUBLOT Super B Flyback Automatic Chronograph * BEST PRICE WORLDWIDE *


----------



## EM16A (Mar 12, 2012)

RigasMinho said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the forum but have been doing tons of research.
> I can't find anything on the hublot super b.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I was looking at the same thing and could not find any info on this watch at all...


----------



## RigasMinho (Mar 9, 2012)

Found out more.
They made it back in 2005. After the new CEO came he took this off the market.

Which is why it doesn't have all the standards of the big bang. Cause Biver didn't help design this watch.


----------



## EM16A (Mar 12, 2012)

I did have a look into the seller though, his also here on this forum and have been selling the same 2 hublots since 2007/2008 till now


----------



## sadiqdaredia (Apr 15, 2012)

i am looking forward to buy from him can u help me guys is it a good watch or should i go for rolex oyster prepetual my budget is around 3500 so please help me


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I have a 25th Anniversary Limited Edition version of this watch and you should not pay more than $3,500 for this one you have identified. I ove mine and I prefer these types of Hublots which I believe are no longer made.


----------

